# Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit?



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

I have a Blaupunkt Casablance CD52 HU and want to hook my Ipod
up to it. What are the best options? (no FM modulator please)
Blaupunkt made a unit itself but I'm not sure they still do?
Dension also made one but I don't think that is available anymore either.
Is the Blitzsafe the only option? Only draw back to this one that you must use the Ipod controls correct?


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (jamesn67)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (jamesn67)*









SonicElectronix.com - $25 for some reason. About half the price of the next cheapest price that I found... Uses the AUX/CDC input on your headunit.


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (Skot53)*

Cool. Nice find. I did not see that one. I went with Blaupunkt's new adapter which is similar and costs $19. All controls stay with the ipod
with the Blaupunkt connector. Not sure about the sonic one?


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (jamesn67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesn67* »_I went with Blaupunkt's new adapter which is similar and costs $19. Not sure about the sonic one?

Uh... this one?








(The AUX1 adapter is similar, only with a smaller blue plug)
I wanted the ability to charge the iPod and change tracks and/or playlists with the headunit, so it was worth the money for me... I sold my old CD Changer to my friend, so i could plug the iPod interface into the AUX1 port. The AUX2 port was nice with one of these to connect the iPod (see below), but I wanted more of an interface... I went with the one from Sonic simply due to price. I couldn't find one that cheap outside of eBay, so I went for it.










_Modified by Skot53 at 6:52 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (Skot53)*

No, none of those pictured. It connects from the aux input to the
ipod docking port. But as you said you cannot control it from the head
unit. Def. looks like a good deal on the sonic unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (jamesn67)*

sorry I don't have a pic, but this pie unit is pretty much the same as that sonic unit, except for it comes from PIE, a well known maker of car audio products
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
the pie will plug into the blue blaupunkt changer connector behind the radio, and into the bottom dock port og your ipod
all control of the ipod is done through the ipods menus


----------



## orange99 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (jamesn67)*









http://www.midwestelectronics.....html


_Modified by orange99 at 1:46 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Best Ipod Connector for a Blaupunkt Head Unit? (orange99)*

Bringing this post back from last year, but does anyone know whether this Ipod connector works with the IPhones?


----------

